# Home Chapter WIP



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

So, I'm a bit bored at the moment of painting blue smurfs, and I've wanted to make my own chapter for a while now. But to be honest...I have no idea where to start! I have the names of a few characters, and a chapter name, but other than that, no idea :S

heres what I have so far...

Chapter - Knights of Adrastus

Chapter master - Leonidas
1st Company Captain - Paymon Robustus
Grand Chaplain - Goriel Tallorn
Grand Librarian - Tibius Gibraltar
Grand Apothecary - Orion Terram
Seer of the council - Lucifer Kor (this is an additional unit idea, where the council is where the chapter makes it important decisions, and the seer is basically the chosen of the chapter, so he may use the chapter champion rules)
2nd Company Captain - Gabriel (insert last name)

I'm not sure on the name, I like it, but i would like to come up with a few more ideas, but can't think of anything better...I like Adrastos because it is a greek name meaning 'not inclined to run away'...so I'm thinking of an Imperial Fists founding chapter...Knights because I want to use a more CC army (maybe have some BA rules to represent this? I haven't looked at them as of yet though)

I think that is about it right now, let me know what you think


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

please post pictures next time


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

ya some pics would be nice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

i dont have pictures, so I can't...

I don't know where to start, and currenty can't come up with a scheme im 100% happy with


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*minor update*

In terms of colour scheme, I want to use something that shows they are Imperial fist second founding, but I don't want to paint yellow or white. I really like red schemes so I am looking in that area. Maybe have one hand yellow to signify rogal dorn? Whats the reason the crimson fists have a crimson fist?

Anyways...

For Chapter Master leonidas, I was thinking of using these...
Storm Shield








and Eagle Thunder Hammer








I can't decide whether to give the Chapter master thunderhammer, lightning claws or power fist, what do you think would be best?


1st company Captain Paymon Robustus (he will use terminator armour)

















Grand Chaplain Goriel Tallon









Grand Librarian Tibius Gibraltar









Seer of the council Lucifer Kor.








combat shield...









I may change his title to something like Knight Champion, something like that...

2nd company captain Gabriel

















Thats about it so far


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

first off, i wouldnt do a 2nd founding chapter, they are too well documented (other than the UMs) so do a 3rd+ founding

if you want a color scheme use B&C's SM painter...
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/smpbeta.php

tinker til you find something that looks interesting


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

When did the 3rd founding occur? What about other founding eras? I'm not too well scholared on this lol

Thanks for link, I will tinker


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Founding

lexicanum = best place to search for fluff imo.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks for links, fallen...

I have 3 colour schemes!

I think I prefer either draft 2 or 3...but please let me know what you think 

Draft 1









Draft 2









Draft 3









Tell me what you think


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

No. 3 looks good  although looks very flesh tearer's esq.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

#2. *needs more words to post*


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone else tell me their favourites please? 

And yeah, I can't decide between 2 or 3...

I think I prefer 3, but it may be a little too similar to flesh tearers...


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree with previous posters that #3 is a tad to similar to Flesh Tearers.

If was to choose between the suggestions you posted I'd go with #2.
However if I'd done them myself I would probably have left the whole shoulderpad black as I think that red trim is a tad to much and steals focus away from the red hands.

But as always it's hard to say without seeing the schemes on actual models.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I think 2 is the best. If you want to have the different shoulder trim though you can vary it to dictate company, as per the codex. Yellow for 2nd, red for 3rd, green for 4th etc.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I would go with 2 too. 
The comment about the red trim is valid but I would lose the red backpad pods first and see if thats enough.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

obviously the colours will change as the paints are different. Two is supposed to be a relatively dark golden colour. I think 2 is more original, whilst 3 is more aggresive. I will change them here and there as i paint. And yeah trim will vary depending on company, but i dont wanna follow codex guidelines for this. I will paint both up quickly soon and post. In the meantime, keep the opinions coming


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

4 armies? I don't know where you get your energy 

Anyway, number 2 is looking good to me.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I will be painting up some marines with scheme 2 tomorrow, making changes as I see fit...need to find a good shade of gold, any tips? I wan't a dull, battle-worn gold, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> I will be painting up some marines with scheme 2 tomorrow, making changes as I see fit...need to find a good shade of gold, any tips? I wan't a dull, battle-worn gold, if you see what I mean.


I've been trying to get the same thing for the dread i'm painting at the moment.

I'm using mithril silver mixed with brazen gold, probably about 30/70, then using charred brown for the basecoat and giving it a brown wash. It gives quite a nice, washed-out gold look.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> So, I'm a bit bored at the moment of painting blue smurfs, and I've wanted to make my own chapter for a while now. But to be honest...I have no idea where to start! I have the names of a few characters, and a chapter name, but other than that, no idea :S
> 
> heres what I have so far...
> 
> ...


Leonidas is my first company captain


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry for this threads recent dead-ness, havent been on heresy for a while.

I painted my first 2 miniatures in the past 2 months last night, a Blood Ravens Terminator who came out rather nice, and I was inspired by that to paint up a marine in a colour scheme influenced by the blood ravens. And I love the result  So my previous ideas are now null.

Haven't got photos yet, no camera, but in short it is a Kommando Khaki body/backpack, red gore shoulders, DA green for trim, chest plate and backpack top bit. Very nice in my opinion


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Colour Scheme!*

So here is my colour scheme!

Sorry for the minor quality, was best I could do though :/
I haven't done detail or anything, just wanted to lay out the scheme.

First tactical marine - 

























and a slightly more detailed Terminator sergeant - 

































I basecoated with Dheneb stone, orkhide shade and mechrite red.
Basecoated the gold with 50/50 dwarf bronze and bestial brown.
Then kommando khaki on main areas, dark angel green on trim and chest plate, red gore on shoulders. Then went over gold with shining gold layer.

Let me know what you think :victory:


----------

